# Fan of the 75BD



## Arkan (Apr 30, 2007)

My first CZ handgun is a 75BD. Found one NIB a month ago for $390 out the door. Bought it on impulse and very glad I did. Are there any other BD fans in the house?


----------



## rfawcs (Feb 11, 2006)

Only the second auto-loader I've bought new and still one of my favorites. This is one accurate handgun, and fits my paw to a T....


----------



## Vom Kriege (May 5, 2006)

I've never owned a CZ, but I love the way they feel and shoot.


----------



## 510dat (Apr 24, 2007)

I picked up a 9mm CZ75BD last friday as my first firearm. Before that I fired a .22 beretta, .45 HK USP, .40 Sig and 9mm S&W pistols, and handled a bunch of pistols and revolvers. I chose 9mm because I was more accurate with that than any other round and because of the lower cost of ammunition (asides from the .22), and the CZ because of features and reputation, but mostly because it felt just felt right.

I got it for $350 used in good condition. Around here they go for $500 new.

90 rounds and a good cleaning later:








10 yards:


----------



## Gila Jorge (Jul 4, 2007)

Welcome aboard..the CZ75 40 was my first autoloader of consequence..other than a Buckmark 22 target pistol...that followed with Les Baer and NightHawk
then another CZ 9 mm compact and then a Walther and a Bersa. So now I
am well auto-ed...


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I sure would like to have one. I know that.


----------



## Ratel (Jul 26, 2006)

I have two CZ75B's. My first one was a Tactical model (the green one) and I grabbed a second B model that was one of the Turkish Military overrun models with 5 extra hi-caps and a Kadet 22 conversion kit for $299.00 (Not an ounce of guilt attached so don't offer to take it from me to assuage the guilt). Needless to say I like them a lot. They fit my hand and have made me a better shot that I thought I was.


----------

